# Suplementing Normal Gravel



## TarkMalbot (19 Mar 2013)

I have set up two tanks and only have normal gravel in them both (one is fine and the other course).  Now I am wanting to get into the planted side of things I do wish I had done my research before hand but am at a stage where I do not want to start my tanks from scratch. 

Other than adding ferts to the water is there anything else I should do in regards to the gravel in an established tank or should I just leave it?


----------



## ceg4048 (19 Mar 2013)

Hello,
	  No, there is nothing else worthwhile. Dose the water column and don't worry about it.

Cheers,


----------

